# Is a NVIDIA 6150SE nForce 430 good?



## Evil Bubba JoJo (Feb 14, 2008)

I found a Cheap one and I was wondering if it is any good?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Determining if a video card is good is really checking to see if it fits your needs. What do you plan to do on the computer?

That card is considered 'low end' because it doesn't have a lot of horsepower. Also, it's a DX9 card, so if you want to use DX10, that card won't work. You'll be able to play old games on it, but a lot of newer titles will probably struggle.

Where that card really shines is in HTPC computers. That card is low power yet provides everything needed for creating a media center PC to hook up to your TV.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Isn't the geforce 6150 a onboard graphics card? I seem to remember a lot of motherboards came with these a year or two ago.


----------



## Evil Bubba JoJo (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah it came onboard my friends computer and that card won't work because Im wanting to play GOW mostly thanks for the help


----------

